# Sport Grappling Strategy



## SammyB57 (Feb 3, 2005)

Sport Grappling has a variety of different strategies being employed by competitors. Some are takedown/pin specialists, others are guard/submission specialists, while other train for versatility. Some train for technique, others train for intense strength and conditioning. That can be further broken down into....
Takedowns - Judo or wrestling?
Guard - Open, half, closed, butterfly, x-guard, etc.
Submissions - Leg-lock specialist, choke specialist, arm bar specialist.

The game is really progressing and getting deeper here in America, and the variety of styles is very interesting to watch.

My question to the community is, what is your preferred strategy for *sport *grappling?

I like takedown and pin, but find at higher level, passing the guard, especially having to avoid submissions, gets increasingly difficult.


----------



## still learning (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello, My son is in high school wrestling and you will see everyone trying for a single or double leg take down first.   ........Aloha


----------



## Shogun (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, before I did BJJ,my background was (and is) in Freestyle and Pro Wrestling, Aiki, and Taijutsu. all three of those are primarily takedown/throwing arts, and all three have wicked pins, and leg locks. so my strategy has always been takedown, open the guard, than leg locks. it doesnt always work so BJJ is good for passing the guard to the head and arms where I can look for a choke or armlock.


----------



## SammyB57 (Feb 15, 2005)

Where's your Pedro Sauer school located at?


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 16, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> The game is really progressing and getting deeper here in America, and the variety of styles is very interesting to watch.
> 
> My question to the community is, what is your preferred strategy for *sport *grappling?
> 
> I like takedown and pin, but find at higher level, passing the guard, especially having to avoid submissions, gets increasingly difficult.


Thats a part of the game. As you getting better, so is everybody else in your class. As you get better at passing the guard, your class mates are getting better at keeping you in the guard and thats what you've noticed. Ans you've also noticed that some specialize and trying toget of someones guard who like being in on their back will get increasingly difficult.

I personally concentrate heavily on position and control through out my "whole" fight game. Using both Trad. and Braz. Ju Jitsu makes for a good fight game. The submissions come standing, on the ground and everywhere inbetween.


----------



## SammyB57 (Feb 20, 2005)

By higher level I didn't mean in class training, I meant in tournaments.


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Mar 22, 2005)

It depends on who I'm grappling. I've never done sub grappling with anyone who didn't have 15 pounds or more on me, and the person I grapple with most weighs about 60 more. I usually end up having to use triangles and arm bars from guard. However, wrestling has improved my takedowns and control and lately I've been able to stay on top and be more aggressive. The closer the person is to my weight the easier it is to control the fight.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 22, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> By higher level I didn't mean in class training, I meant in tournaments.


As far as improvement goes they are the same.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

I usually look for a quick score off the feet try and pass let them get back in gaurd pass again.  If I am on bottom I am always looking for a sweep for points more then any submission unless you are reward points for a near sub.


----------



## Pittbull (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't set a picticular game plan going in against an opponent.I go in attack and see what he does or doesn't give me.I then start working my opportunities.Clear you mind and just go for what you think you can get.


----------

